# Amplficador Chino con MOSFET y ajuste de BIAS



## leojavier (Dic 16, 2016)

Hola!...tengo este amplificador comprado en Aliexpress...funciona bien...el problema que le noto es que si lo alimentas con mas de 55v los Mosfets se calientan mucho estando en reposo y creeria que es porque no tiene regulador de BIAS y no se puede ajustar. Lo raro es que dice que puede funcionar hasta con 70V pero si le pusiera esa tension seguro se me quemarian.
Mi pregunta es si es posible implementar un preset para poder ajustar la tension de BIAS???
de ser posible estaria bien q se pusiera en lugar de resistencia que esta justo debajo del pin OUT? lo digo porque hay otro modelo de placa que es identica a esta que lo trae justo ahi!

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2016)

Antes de "Injertar", hay que controlar.

Mide la corriente de reposo como se comenta *aquí:*

Si estuviera mal la corriente de reposo y antes de hacer "Injertos" hay que analizar el esquema. 

¿ ¿ ¿ Esquema ? ? ?


----------



## leojavier (Dic 16, 2016)

Pues desgraciadamente no tengo el esquema...lo que si pude ver es que hay otro modelo exactamente igual a este, pero en vez de tener la resistencia que esta debajo del terminal OUT, tiene u preset de ajuste...es la unica diferencia con este...por eso deduje que podria ser asi


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2016)

leojavier dijo:


> Pues desgraciadamente no tengo el esquema...lo que si pude ver es que hay otro modelo exactamente igual a este, pero en vez de tener la resistencia que esta debajo del terminal OUT, tiene u preset de ajuste...es la unica diferencia con este...por eso deduje que podria ser asi



Según distingo de las imágenes aparenta poseer una etapa VAS mediante el transistor chico que está montado sobre el disipador.
Habría que investigar como es la polarización de este transistor, y según sea reemplazar una de las resistencias fijas por un preset multivuelta.

Pero sin esquema son todas conjeturas.

Intenta dibujar el esquema del amplificador.


----------



## leojavier (Dic 16, 2016)

ok mil gracias...en estos dias lo hare y subo las fotos


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Dic 16, 2016)

en la placa hay un mail, intentaste preguntar en esa direccion? capaz te da una explicacion y/o solucion, y hadta el diagrama


----------



## leojavier (Dic 16, 2016)

Rectifico...el modelo de amplificador no es el de la imagen sino este...con dos pares a la salida 5200/1943.
Como se ve en la imagen tengo una tension de 11mv en la resistencia de emisor en reposo y sin variaciones, pero los transistores se calientan enseguida  y no se que puede pasar porque esta aliemntado con +/-65v y en teoria deberia ir bien.
No tiene ajuste de BIAS este circuito pero pude encontrar en un foro ingles y hay una resistencia que se puede reemplazar por un prset para dicho proposito.
Mi pregunta es por que calientan tanto en reposo si la tension de la resistencia de emisor es baja?
Es posible poner un par mas de transistores a la salida?


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 16, 2016)

Leo; personalmente no me gusta guiarme del valor dado en voltios cuando intentamos medir corriente de reposo; Si todo esta correcto, resistencias, diodos, transistores driver (sin la minima fuga) y transistores de salida, y tienes un calentamiento exagerado en la etapa es porque hay mucha corriente de reposo circulando en los transistores asi que no te guies por ese valor en voltios sino en un valor mas apreciativo en ampers. hay un tutorial sencillo y util de puesta en marcha de amlificadores en el foro que se que te ayudara.



algo que se me paso leer mejor :/ dijiste que tienes 11 mV sobre la resistencia de emisor; divide ese valor entre el valor ohmico de dicha resistencia de emisor y obtendras el valor en amperios; el valor seguro segun el tutorial estaria comprendido entre 25mA a 40 o hasta 50mA.


----------



## leojavier (Dic 17, 2016)

Lo se pero es que este ampli no tiene ajuste de BIAS...la corriente por la resistencia es un pco alta (78mA)...lo que hice fue subir un poco el valor de la resistencia de emisor y ahora tengo 28mA (no se si esta bien lo que hice) y ahora parece que calienta menos, pero igual calienta..,acepto sugerencias...gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2016)

leojavier dijo:


> Lo se pero es que este ampli no tiene ajuste de BIAS...la corriente por la resistencia es un pco alta (78mA)..._*lo que hice fue subir un poco el valor de la resistencia de emisor y ahora tengo 28mA*_ (no se si esta bien lo que hice) y ahora parece que calienta menos, pero igual calienta..,acepto sugerencias...gracias



¿ Cual resistencia de emisor. ?


----------



## leojavier (Dic 17, 2016)

Pues las de 5W...las grandes...tenia un valor 0,15ohm y probe con 0,47...pero quiero saber si eso ayudaria


----------



## maton00 (Dic 17, 2016)

por ahora deja ese valor de resistencia lo que mediste y cambiaste es una resistencia de potencia en serie a los emisores de los transistores de salida, como tal ésta solo está para crear una realimentacion local y mejorar la estabilidad del amplificador esa resistencia no deberia modificar la corriente de reposo del amplificador de manera significativa vuelve a verificar el voltaje sobre la misma. 

Enciende el amplificador y espera a que se caliente has mediciones cada cierto tiempo y verifica los valores en general un amplificador tiene tambien cierto comportamiento termico que hay que verificar a parte de los parámetros eléctricos.
Ojo que se puede embalar necesitas estar verificando que la corriente no suba drasticamente si lo hace, o el disipador es muy chico, ó la ganancia del transistor VAS es muy baja, o esta mal diseñada la etapa y no esta compensando adecuadamente.
Recuerda que la ley de ohm es tu amiga.


----------



## leojavier (Dic 17, 2016)

Ahora con la resistencia de 0,47 parece que calientan bastante menos en reposo.

Por otro lado...en el foro de DIY AUDIO el propio diseñador dice que hay una resistencia de bias (9K1) que esta fija con ese valor, pero que si se altera su valor se puede modificar la corriente de reposo..interpreto que habra que reemplazarla por un preset de unos 10K y probar...que opinas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2016)

leojavier dijo:


> Pues las de 5W...las grandes...tenia un valor 0,15ohm y probe con 0,47...pero quiero saber si eso ayudaria



Deja las resistencias tal como estaban.
Lo que debes corregir es la polarización del transistor chico sobre el disipador.
Tal como comente aquí:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Según distingo de las imágenes aparenta poseer una etapa VAS mediante el transistor chico que está montado sobre el disipador.
> Habría que investigar como es la polarización de este transistor, y según sea reemplazar una de las resistencias fijas por un preset multivuelta.
> 
> Pero sin esquema son todas conjeturas.
> ...


----------



## leojavier (Dic 20, 2016)

intentare hacer el diagrama electrico o al menos la etapa de salida y la subo


----------

